# Looking for places to Spearfish!



## Cohes (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm new to the spearfishing community and I am looking for a place to go near Pensacola to fish with a polespear! Hopefully not too far off shore.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Mass.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

when you say "Not too far off shore" what do you consider "too far"?

there are dozens upon dozens of really good places with 5 miles of the beach. 

Are you talking SCUBA or Snorkling and are you swimming, kayaking or powerboating to these locations?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

3 Barges. Flounder.


----------



## Cohes (Jan 30, 2015)

I am going to be snorkling out. 5 miles is a bit too far. Haha! I need a place that I can drive to, and then swim out to get to a location!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There is no place practical to drive to. State and federal parks don't allow spear fishing. There are a couple close in reefs off Pensacola beach but i doubt there is anything on them to spear. Why not go get certified for SCUBA. Dive Pros on Hwy 98 has an excellent course and a heated pool on site. Going offshore is just about the only way to see any fish to spear free diving or SCUBA.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

3 mile bridge on the gulf breeze side is not fish able there for it is legal to spear under.( do your own research on the legalities of spear fishing)
Make sure it is an in coming tide. A WORD OF Caution. You can get sucked out from under there. Be careful. Always have a dive flag.
Depending on how strong of a swimmer you are you will do well
Google earth is your friend. Learn how to back up the imagery date, to say 2003 or later.(pre Hurricane Ivan) Look for things that were there that no longer appear. 
Submerged rocks, old docks and the like are very access able to a land locked hunter.
Fort Pickens and Fort make McRee are no goes (illegal)
Welcome to the fourm.
Good luck
Be careful 
Don't assume the other guy ( insert boater/jetskier) will do the right thing. 
Keep your head on a swivel at all times.
And a little more advice. 
Don't go alone.


----------

